
Quantum steampunk: 19th-century science meets technology of today - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/quantum-steampunk-19th-century-science-meets-technology-of-today/
======
Koshkin
TL;DR: Describing "quantum engines" requires a quantization of classical
thermodynamics.

